# Famu (Prague) or LFS (london)



## zeidan (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I am from Cairo, Egypt and I just got accepted for an MA on both of London film school (LFS) and (FAMU) in Prague. 

I find it really hard to choose and was wondering if you can help me out.

Which one do you think is better?

Thanks

P.S: I should be getting a scholarship from a private fund in Cairo so cost should not be an issue


----------

